# Yiddish



## urizon9

Hi!Jumping from Italian to this forum as I`m in trouble with translating some lyrics from Yiddish into English.I found online  dictionaries from English into Yiddish only(can`t imagine who needs that).Maybe someone can help me!Grazie.


----------



## Whodunit

Why about this or this one?


----------



## urizon9

I´ve visited these two sites ,maybe I don`t know how to use them.For every word I get an answer:not in the dictionary(words like rebbe,lebn,ejbig etc.)Thanks anyway!


----------



## Whodunit

urizon9 said:
			
		

> I´ve visited these two sites ,maybe I don`t know how to use them.For every word I get an answer:not in the dictionary(words like rebbe,lebn,ejbig etc.)Thanks anyway!


 
Maybe. 

You have to click on "Translate into English" and not just hit the enter key. 

I could guess "lebn" (from German Leben = life), and the dictionary gives this translation among other, too. I'd need to see the others in context. However, because of the forum rules, you are not allowed to post lyrics here, so you'd have to give us a link where one we can find the song lyrics.


----------



## urizon9

Hi!Can´t find any kind of translation into English.I´ve got it in German so I could translate the lyrics of this song word by word as I don`t speak German myself.Took the liberty to send the link privately as I can`t post it here.Con saluti urizon9


----------



## Whodunit

urizon9 said:
			
		

> Hi!Can´t find any kind of translation into English.I´ve got it in German so I could translate the lyrics of this song word by word as I don`t speak German myself.Took the liberty to send the link privately as I can`t post it here.Con saluti urizon9


 
I got it. Here it is for everyone. As the German translation was given I can translate it into English:

We'll live forever
A world is burning
We'll live forever
Without a penny or a dime
In defiance of our enemies
That run us down
We'll live forever, we are here
We'll live forever at any hour
We want to live
And experience
And go through bad times
We'll live forever
We are here.


----------



## urizon9

Hi!Many thanks!I hope I didn`t take too much of your time.A presto,urizon9


----------



## Brioche

One reason for finding it hard to translate that song, 
is the method used to transliterate the Yiddish.
Yiddish is written using the Hebrew alphabet.

The song is on a German language blog, and the transliteration is German style.
So sh is sch, v is w, y is j, ts is z and so on.

Most Yiddish/English dictionaries [usually USA based] would transliterate 
farschwarzen [blacken] as farshvartsen for example.


----------



## Whodunit

Brioche said:
			
		

> One reason for finding it hard to translate that song,
> is the method used to transliterate the Yiddish.
> Yiddish is written using the Hebrew alphabet.
> 
> The song is on a German language blog, and the transliteration is German style.
> So sh is sch, v is w, y is j, ts is z and so on.
> 
> Most Yiddish/English dictionaries [usually USA based] would transliterate
> farschwarzen [blacken] as farshvartsen for example.


 
You are right, Brioche. As I don't know Yiddish, I wasn't aware of that. By the way, it would be sometimes helpful if one could find the lyrics written in Hebrew letters, because many Yiddish dictionaries prefer the Hebrew alpabet to look up a word.


----------



## urizon9

Yes, spelling may be the problem,thanks.But I still can´t understand why they could not translate the word `rebbe`into English(or is this too spelled incorrectly)???Shalom,urizon9


----------



## Whodunit

urizon9 said:
			
		

> But I still can´t understand why they could not translate the word `rebbe`into English(or is this too spelled incorrectly)???Shalom,urizon9


 
Shalom,
what are you talking about, by the way? I can't even find the word "rebbe" in the lyrics, so what should it mean?


----------



## urizon9

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Shalom,
> what are you talking about, by the way? I can't even find the word "rebbe" in the lyrics, so what should it mean?


Well,_rebbe_ should mean _rabbi_ in English.So I tried this word first.If the dictionary can`t translate the Yiddish word for rabbi it can`t translate anything else.English-Yiddish translations were widely available.In the future I´ll have a closer look at what`s online, but at the moment my problem is solved thanks to you.saluti,urizon9


----------



## Brioche

Rebbe and Rabbi are not quite the same idea.

Rabbi is the usual word in English for a man qualified to expound, teach and rule on the traditional Law of Judaism.

Rebbe usually refers to a rabbi among Hassidic communities.
Rabbi Menachem Menden Schneerson was called "The Rebbe" or "The Lubavitcher Rebbe".

I suppose to be strict. questions about Yiddish don't belong in a Hebrew forum. Yiddish is written with the Hebrew alphabet, and uses some Hebrew words, but it is essentially a Germanic language, not a Semitic one.


----------



## SofiaB

rebbe(ravee )is the Hebrew word for a Rabbi English, Rabino Spanish, French Rabin, also known as Rav or ravee. Oriental Jews Mizrahim also say rabbee. Yiddish is of course a Germanic language with Hebrew influences. I am not sure if it belongs in Hebrew or other languages since many Hebrew speakers are at least familiar with it.


----------

